
The Story of AllMusic, the Internet’s Largest, Most Influential Music Database - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-story-of-allmusic-the-internets-largest-most-influential-music-database
======
leecarraher
i remember spending hours navigating among different artists and subgenres
using the music feel keywords. I tried using the site recently and it seems to
have lost that feature and in its place added a bunch of soundbites and loud
flash based advertisements.

